# Lose a stone......



## zuludog (Aug 4, 2020)

Sorry for the short notice, but I've just seen this TV programme

Lose A Stone in 21 Days With Michael Mosley Channel 4 9-00 pm Wed 5 Aug 2020

Michael Mosley has written a few books on losing weight including 'The Fast 800' and promotes rapid weight loss to improve diabetes, among other things
It will be interesting to hear what he has to say


----------



## trophywench (Aug 4, 2020)

LOL @zuludog - I think what we both saw this evening was an advert  for the prog that's starting tomorrow evening!


----------



## zuludog (Aug 4, 2020)

trophywench said:


> LOL @zuludog - I think what we both saw this evening was an advert  for the prog that's starting tomorrow evening!



Oops, yes.   Sorry if my post was confusing
I should have posted   '.....seen this TV programme announced'
Oh well, at least I got the details right


----------

